# Please pray for my nephew



## knifeman6785 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Guys , Please say a prayer for my 18 year old nephew, Jacob , who had an accident this afternoon on a dirt bike in N.Augusta ,SC . He is in the Shock trauma unit suffering from a Concusion , Fractured sternum , Pelvic fracture, and a Lacerated Liver ,and a multitude of cuts and bruises. He is a good Christian young man who knows the power of Prayer !!!! Thanks to all in advance.
                                                           Brian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 26, 2012)

sent.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 26, 2012)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 27, 2012)

My Prayers are added for his complete recovery.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 27, 2012)

Praying a quick recovery and total healing.........................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 27, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers sent for a complete and fast healing.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers for a fast and complete recovery.

John I.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 27, 2012)

going up.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine added


----------



## Tvveedie (Feb 27, 2012)

Across the river in Aug, there are countless medical facilities w/ most any kind of specialist you will need.  I'm sure he'll get the greatest of care and will be on the mend before you know it.
Keep us posted.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 27, 2012)

our prayers added


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers added for the young man and his family


----------



## dllewal (Feb 28, 2012)

Jacob is doing well at this point, considering his injuries. He suffered head trauma and laceration, broke rib and fractured pelvis, for for starters. But we had him up and walking today and starting solid foods, so he's doing much better, though still in ICU. Thank you all for your prays! The Lord still answers pray, and continues to show himself merciful! Thank Lord!


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like he's in the home stretch. Prayers sent.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 5, 2012)

Prayers sent for Jacob.  May he continue to trust in the Lord and be a witness for Him.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update.  Glad to hear that he's improving and will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Mar 7, 2012)

Update!!!!! on my Nephew
 Jacob has improved overall , except his right lung is not function properly .He has now been scheduled for surgery  thursday,tomorrow morning @ 10:00am, to try and correct the problem.Please lift his name up to our Lord again on his behalf ,and remember his family also during this trying and scary time. Thank you all for your kind words and prayers!!!!


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 8, 2012)

Prayers sent for jacob and the family keep us up dated.


----------



## love the woods (Mar 11, 2012)

prayers sent for this young man, and his family.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

